# Decent-sounding system with XM-radio for $200 or less



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

My dad has XM radio in his cars and he loves it. He was expressing interest in having it in his office the other day, so I figure it would make for a good christmas present. He's not an audiophile at all, but I'd still like to get him something that sounds halfway-decent just on principle. He listens mainly to oldies and older country, so he likes that warmer sound with a fair amount of bass. I kind of want to keep it small-ish since it's going in his office. I was thinking maybe something with a pair of bookshelves with 5.25"-6.5" drivers. Not really room for a sub although I'll entertain the idea. So I was thinking about one of two things:

1.) Finding a good micro- to medium-sized table system that had XM built in.
2.) Buying a set of bookshelf speakers and a receiver or other set of components that could power them and had xm built-in or easily added on.

For option 2 I was thinking about these: http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ATASB1.2
but the trick would be finding something for $100 that could power them and have XM.

I'd really like to keep this at $200 or under, which I know is going to be difficult and get decent sound. Just keep in mind that he's not very picky about his sound so long as it's warm and slightly bass-heavy. Doesn't have to shake the walls or anything, just sound good with older music which has prominent basslines.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

maybe try finding an inexpensive micro system that has an AUX input and pickup a separate XM tuner? may be easier to find


----------

